# What's your current obsession?



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

Almost everyone has that one thing they could go on about forever, or something they think they couldn't live without. Something they're just so into, that they find themselves coming back to it, day after day. Lately, I've been pretty obsessed with baking as a de-stresser, much to the dismay of my parents, because I've been using up a lot of the ingredients lying around the house. I know I overdo it, because while they eat what I make, there's always so much that sometimes a bit of it goes bad.

So what about you guys? I'm interested in hearing what you guys are in love with these days.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 29, 2014)

Drag and horror games.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 29, 2014)

The band Biffy Clyro - I could listen to them all day and I have a crush on the lead singer 
Oh and also Pokemon X, which I'm playing for the 2nd time


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 29, 2014)

phone cases and planning my entire future (which makes me really anxious but i can't stop)


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket and League of Legends!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 29, 2014)

Opera, acnl, and the weather, boring I know.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 29, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Kuroko no Basket and League of Legends!



HECK YEAH KUROKO NO BASKET *HI FIVE*

///
also obsessed with my ocs. always obsessed with my ocs *__*


----------



## Alette (Jul 29, 2014)

The Killers, and Southampton FC.
Also Marco Reus and Andre Schurrle.
Omg


----------



## Geneva (Jul 29, 2014)

ACNL, Cats, thinking up a better username, pikman 3, tumblr.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 29, 2014)

Lego Movie.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

The Killers. I switch around my music tastes around, and cycle through them, but right now, it's The Killers.
Anime wise? Space Dandy.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2014)

country music idek how it started it just did


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 29, 2014)

ACNL and Pokemon.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 29, 2014)

Minecraft. Pokemon is always an obsession, probably won't go away until I'm in college.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 29, 2014)

Robins (Richard Grayson, Jason Todd, etc...)


----------



## Siobhan (Jul 29, 2014)

Kill la Kill. I've been stuck in this KLK groove since October, and I'm not leaving any time soon. I mean, who can't love RyuMako?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 29, 2014)

i just got done with Kaichou wa Maid Sama and now I'm sad D:


----------



## Brackets (Jul 29, 2014)

Folk music ... I just love how old it is and it tells a story


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

oyasumibunbun said:


> HECK YEAH KUROKO NO BASKET *HI FIVE*
> 
> ///
> also obsessed with my ocs. always obsessed with my ocs *__*



I only have one OC, and I'm pretty obsessed with her. Having so much trouble getting art for her now that I don't have time to be around to catch commissions.

Being poor irl has something to do with that too.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 29, 2014)

Western films. ACNL. Blood & death & cannibalism in a sexual context.

I'm obvs completely normal.


----------



## unravel (Jul 29, 2014)

Rune Factory and Legend of Zelda for almost 5 years

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will never forget Persona and Twewy as well hahaha even they are old but still


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Western films. ACNL. Blood & death & cannibalism in a sexual context.
> 
> I'm obvs completely normal.



Sexy. We have so much in common. Let's be friends.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 29, 2014)

Oreo Blizzards!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2014)

The Bell Tree Forums and the IRC.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 29, 2014)

fashion lol

I peruse fashion blogs on tumblr for hours a day and im still building up a fashion wishlist and I even made a persona partly so I could put them in the clothes I want but I cant have, and fashion is just, always on my brain

slay, slay


----------



## GrayScreen (Jul 29, 2014)

One Piece and Fanfiction. It's my ultimate de-stresser in the wake of the chaos that getting ready for college can be.


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Oreo Blizzards!



hnnnnn. oh god, please don't make me crave them.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2014)

Add shoes to my previous post.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

I forgot about bad puns.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> Sexy. We have so much in common. Let's be friends.



If you insist.


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> fashion lol
> 
> I peruse fashion blogs on tumblr for hours a day and im still building up a fashion wishlist and I even made a persona partly so I could put them in the clothes I want but I cant have, and fashion is just, always on my brain
> 
> slay, slay



I can get behind that. I like to look at clothes I can't afford. But I can't do the draw as well as you can, so you certainly have that on me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Revolver Ocelot said:


> If you insist.



This is the best day of my life.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 29, 2014)

roleplaying and vidya in general

oh, and wreck-it ralph/frozen/lego movie. duh.  too early for me to think straight


----------



## Imitation (Jul 29, 2014)

Danganronpa again


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

tumblr.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 29, 2014)

bad jokes and puns, The Maine, 70's/80's/90's movies, and playing guitar or piano.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2014)

The Bai 5 limu lemon drink omfg


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Jul 29, 2014)

oath2order said:


> The Bai 5 limu lemon drink omfg



I've seen it. How are you  drinking it? Straight or as a mixer?


----------



## Nim (Jul 29, 2014)

ACNL, Merlin and I've just got into Free!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 29, 2014)

it's been SNK for a couple months. got my friend into it, and now the obsession is even worse. 
also ao haru ride since I've just finished catching up with the manga and ugh ugh ugh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 29, 2014)

chewing cheweing


----------



## ForkNayon (Jul 29, 2014)

I started watching that Cake Boss show on Netflix. It's become somewhat of an addiction that I use when I need to take my mind off of my life. I'm also getting really into my Pandora radio, I've been on a mission to discover new music and I really like some of the stations I've found. Lately, ACNL has claimed my life again, (*sigh*) which is good and bad. (It helps with my anxiety and stress, but school is starting up in less than two weeks and I really need to get started with organizing and preparing and buying things.)


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Jul 29, 2014)

Collecting dolls is a huge obsession for me. Whether it's BJDs or Monster High, I always come back to it eventually.


----------



## 4A-GZE (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot Wheels cars. I have several thousand of the things and I don't plan on stopping any time soon.


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2014)

_Fabula Nova Crystallis Final Fantasy_. Both released and unreleased titles in the series. I go through on and off phases with it - and right now I'm hooked. 

The released (NA/EU) titles are _Final Fantasy XIII_, _XIII-2_, and _Lightning Returns_. I'm obsessed with the mythology and geography in these games, and how everything changes over the timespan the trilogy covers. Gran Pulse and Nova Chrysalia are amazing worlds and I'm in awe every single time (don't care much for Coccoon though). <3 I restarted _FF13_ a couple of days ago, and I'm planning to play the entire trilogy over again (third time!!).

When I don't have the PS3 on I'm still thinking or reading about it. Currently listening to the soundtrack to the  first game, too. It's all I've listened to since I restarted _FF13_. >.>


As for unreleased games, I don't think I've been so antsy over a game coming out as I am over _Final Fantasy XV_ in many years - but it could easily be over a year still yet.  Restraining myself from looking for new info too often. Don't want to get too hyped ha failed already.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 29, 2014)

I can't name them all, but I'm *so* relieved that some people on this thread share my obsessions...

I thought that I was alone...


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 29, 2014)

Now Im obsessed with watch videos from pewds. Idk, but Ive started to like horror games!


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

Tina said:


> _Fabula Nova Crystallis Final Fantasy_. Both released and unreleased titles in the series. I go through on and off phases with it - and right now I'm hooked.
> 
> The released (NA/EU) titles are _Final Fantasy XIII_, _XIII-2_, and _Lightning Returns_. I'm obsessed with the mythology and geography in these games, and how everything changes over the timespan the trilogy covers. Gran Pulse and Nova Chrysalia are amazing worlds and I'm in awe every single time (don't care much for Coccoon though). <3 I restarted _FF13_ a couple of days ago, and I'm planning to play the entire trilogy over again (third time!!).
> 
> ...



I never got Lightning Returns because of the time system. I had enough with the 3 days thing from all the times I've replayed Majora's Mask. I had fun with FFXIII-2 and I bought the special ediiton with the CD set and the artbook. I hated FFXIII and I never actually finished it. 

Lost the will to grind to fight the last boss and just looked up the ending.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I can't name them all, but I'm *so* relieved that some people on this thread share my obsessions...
> 
> I thought that I was alone...



I made this thread so people could share their more weird interests. I'm glad you feel that way.


----------



## dulcet (Jul 29, 2014)

Girl's Day and buying albums. My poor wallet...


----------



## Geoni (Jul 29, 2014)

Tina said:


> _Fabula Nova Crystallis Final Fantasy_. Both released and unreleased titles in the series. I go through on and off phases with it - and right now I'm hooked.



I was really disappointed with 13's plot, gameplay, and chatacters, but for some reason I loved 13-2. That game was a guilty pleasure of mine. And yeah 15 looks awesome, I'm so happy that it's confirmed that it's being sold on steam (and thus will be available to play on computers) because I don't want to buy a PS4 for anything else but that title.

I'm not obsessed with much at the moment and I think I should be. It would be healthier if I was. I think part of it is moving anxiety.


----------



## mob (Jul 29, 2014)

league, skullgirls


----------



## Alice (Jul 29, 2014)

bot said:


> league, skullgirls



I need to get back into skullgirls.


----------



## twisty (Jul 29, 2014)

Art and Nico Vega, haha.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 29, 2014)

Just "kawaii" aesthetics in general. Everything I own has to be cute. I can't buy a toaster unless its cute, and just making every aspect of my life cute in any way possible. If I need something, I make sure to find a cute (but quality) version of it. Collecting things, clothes, house utilities and making sure anything that has a use is also in some form or way cute. If I'm going to buy a sponge, I'll make sure it has a duck face or something on it! It's something that occupies my mind everyday. I admire my room, the effort I put into it. I like to pay attention to the little details of it all. (I hope I don't sound boastful, I'm not meaning to ;. I always feel confident if I can express myself in these ways. It is a lifestyle choice to me. My phone theme, wardrobe, household items, -everything- must be pink, or have some sort of cute character on it. Yep, I sound like a total weirdo but I'm trying to explain it the best I can ;w;. It's something I've loved since I was a kid, and it's nice to know that there are things out there for adults to enjoy cute things in life. I just feel like, why own something boring, when it could be cute or decorated? ^^;


----------



## Cudon (Jul 29, 2014)

Juice. I drink way too much of it... Like 2-4l a day ehheehheh.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 29, 2014)

Kamen Rider Gaim and the amount of breaks they have in the story. Why do you torture us so, Urobutcher?!

Apart from that just video games in general. I think that eventually I'll be so used to playing video games that I can't pass a day playing some.


----------



## Darumy (Jul 29, 2014)

Mung bean soup.


god i could eat like 9 cans a day


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 30, 2014)

Putting together outfits and scenarios in my head for the upcoming semester.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2014)

Attack on Titan and Vocaloids. I am in Vocaloids for the music, not the chars, but I LOVE finding new ones. I thnik they are so AWESOME. And I am rewatching AOT right now. I got my brothers into it. HHEHEHHEHE.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2014)

listening to aoa or girl's day music :'0 I can't stop. help me.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

Shameless. Seven more episodes until I'm done with season 4.


----------



## f11 (Aug 2, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> Just "kawaii" aesthetics in general. Everything I own has to be cute. I can't buy a toaster unless its cute, and just making every aspect of my life cute in any way possible. If I need something, I make sure to find a cute (but quality) version of it. Collecting things, clothes, house utilities and making sure anything that has a use is also in some form or way cute. If I'm going to buy a sponge, I'll make sure it has a duck face or something on it! It's something that occupies my mind everyday. I admire my room, the effort I put into it. I like to pay attention to the little details of it all. (I hope I don't sound boastful, I'm not meaning to ;. I always feel confident if I can express myself in these ways. It is a lifestyle choice to me. My phone theme, wardrobe, household items, -everything- must be pink, or have some sort of cute character on it. Yep, I sound like a total weirdo but I'm trying to explain it the best I can ;w;. It's something I've loved since I was a kid, and it's nice to know that there are things out there for adults to enjoy cute things in life. I just feel like, why own something boring, when it could be cute or decorated? ^^;


good for you!
weaboo


----------



## Naiad (Aug 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Shameless. Seven more episodes until I'm done with season 4.



Fffff I love Shameless.

I'm thinking about starting In the Flesh, since it's fandom is great. Love Stage is my go to show right now. (It's incredibly funny and semi-lighthearted.)


----------



## Imitation (Aug 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Shameless. Seven more episodes until I'm done with season 4.



Ahh Shameless..
I live in the city that it is based in and sadly every once
in a while I see people that look as if they should've starred in shameless...


----------



## Mariah (Aug 2, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Ahh Shameless..
> I live in the city that it is based in and sadly every once
> in a while I see people that look as if they should've starred in shameless...



I live half an hour away from Chicago. My sister visited some of the houses they use.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 2, 2014)

Now it's The Walking Dead video game. I'm all caught up with it and getting impatient waiting for the next episode, it's so gooood.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 2, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I live half an hour away from Chicago. My sister visited some of the houses they use.



Cool 
Ive never been to the actual houses myself but it wouldn't
take me long to find an area that has similar looking houses haha


----------



## Cou (Aug 2, 2014)

anime and manga...


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2014)

MUFFINS.
I AM SO EXCITE TO MAKE THEM TODAY


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

GFX.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

Danganronpa. I can't get enough of it


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

Life.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's so good


----------



## Capella (Aug 2, 2014)

Saylor said:


> Now it's The Walking Dead video game. I'm all caught up with it and getting impatient waiting for the next episode, it's so gooood.



haha ikr


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 2, 2014)

picked up drawing (again?). just pencil and paper though.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 3, 2014)

Electric guitar. I'm living at home atm so I feel less bad about turning my amp up and rocking out, than I did at uni where people were studying


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 3, 2014)

Reading about the Roman Empire. It fascinates me. Especially rebellions and how they were dealt with.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 3, 2014)

Red Velvet.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2014)

That dumb anime about a cat named Chi.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 3, 2014)

_*whispers* is it too obvious?_


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 3, 2014)

Vampires, western movies, possibly a mix of the two.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> _*whispers* is it too obvious?_



he dead


----------



## Improv (Aug 3, 2014)

this vine is my current obsession https://vine.co/v/M0MUhKwJ1VA


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

OiTNB pls next season now ty ok


----------



## AllisonCypress (Aug 9, 2014)

Me too...


----------



## Pirate (Aug 9, 2014)

Madoka Magica and this game I downloaded on my phone.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

league of legends i guess. i need to get out of it LOL


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Collectibles on belltree. 0.0


----------



## dulcet (Aug 9, 2014)

HAIKYUU 
STUPID VOLLEYBALL ANIME MAKES ME EMOTIONAL


----------



## Miaa (Aug 10, 2014)

Groot.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Aug 10, 2014)

1. Melee (I'm diggin this pocket ganon I've been working on)
2. Frog Morton pipe tobacco
3. the Dune series
4. runescape........... a few friends started playing again as a joke and then we played together and now I can't stop...
5. the fact that there are a few more days before I go to Atlanta :')


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm kinda goin crazy on Adventure Time right now and watching a bunch of episodes I've missed.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

1. The Phantom Pain
2. Body modification
3. Finding sunglasses that don't make me feel like a complete dork.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Birds. As evidenced by the "WHO HERE LIKES BIRDS?" post I made.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 10, 2014)

LoveLive! When did I become such a weeaboo? lol x____x


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 10, 2014)

Yoga and lifting weights. I haven't done yoga in a while and I started it back up recently.

Best choice I've made in a long time.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 10, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> LoveLive! When did I become such a weeaboo? lol x____x



we've got another one.....


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> LoveLive! When did I become such a weeaboo? lol x____x



yAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSss god bless u


----------



## ThePayne22 (Aug 10, 2014)

rimu said:


> we've got another one.....



This forum is what started me off. At first it was just a casual play,then I started trying to rank in events and stuff. The games taking away from my Animal Crossing time, lol.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 10, 2014)

*COUNTER STRIKE GLOBAL OFFENSIVE*

pretty much it atm  now im obsessing over keys


----------



## ohmyerica (Aug 10, 2014)

Breaking Bad, ACNL


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 10, 2014)

BABY GROOT.
Also working out.


----------



## Skep (Aug 10, 2014)

snakes, but it's not a temporary obsession


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Aug 10, 2014)

ACNL, horror movies, special FX make-up, creepypastas.


----------



## hanashi (Aug 10, 2014)

south park, im trying to watch all of the episodes before the end of the holidays. ive gotten through 1 season and 6 episodes of another season in a day so i think ill be alright


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 10, 2014)

hanashi said:


> south park, im trying to watch all of the episodes before the end of the holidays. ive gotten through 1 season and 6 episodes of another season in a day so i think ill be alright



Are you kidding? I was just about to post that I'm currently obsessed with South Park, too! 
Also, an obsession with old CN cartoons... it will never fade.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 10, 2014)

Frozen. I just finished watching it, and I'm already engrossed in it. I'm so glad that Disney are doing something original. I mean, it's based on a book called The Snow Queen, but, that goes for a lot of Disney films. So, I'm really into it.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 10, 2014)

Powerpuff girl. OMG I have missed watching these so much and I just got a DVD whoop


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 10, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> Powerpuff girl. OMG I have missed watching these so much and I just got a DVD whoop



Didn't they make a new PowerPuff Girls show just recently?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 10, 2014)

reading books, and not failing school.


----------



## Alice (Aug 10, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Didn't they make a new PowerPuff Girls show just recently?



they made a short, not an actual show.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 10, 2014)

Alice said:


> they made a short, not an actual show.



Oh, haha. I never looked into it, I thought it was a show. That's why I never saw it again, I guess.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Aug 10, 2014)

Creepy Junji Ito comics


----------



## BHawks (Aug 10, 2014)

Bagels.


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2014)

Pokemon need I say more? XD I'm even more of a crazy Pokemon fan now than I was back as a kid during the Ruby/Sapphire days.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 10, 2014)

"Being Healthy". 

Also chia seed pudding heh.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 10, 2014)

Going a bit Hannibal, I guess. 




Pipsqueak said:


> Creepy Junji Ito comics



YES YES YES. READ THEMM ALLLL. THEN SHINTARO KAGO. I HAVE ENTIRE COMICS DOWNLOADED. YOU CAN HAVE THEM. PLUS MORE. 

I have so much guro. So so so much.


----------



## Beary (Aug 10, 2014)

There is a list.

Tomodachi life
Books
Murder documenteries 
staying in my room all day
sims
multitasking


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 10, 2014)

Getting to gold on LoL.


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 10, 2014)

Eating these organic corn chips from Trader Joe's that I dip in hummus, buying figures, drinking a strawberry smoothie from a local vegan restaurant, playing ac, and watching video game walkthroughs (●?∀｀●)


----------



## Nage (Aug 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Getting to gold on LoL.



this. LOOOL but in a long-run kind of obsession idk im stuck in silver 'cause im too lazy to get to gold but i always think about ranking snap
recently havent been able to stop thinking about ways to trick my future children into thinking we're poor/so they learn good morals/looking things up online for such purposes/lifestyles to live to trick them
but then i think about how it might screw up and they become really dumb

but doing-wise -> bush start/hybrid hoarding + cycling idk i cant stop


----------



## hanashi (Aug 11, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Are you kidding? I was just about to post that I'm currently obsessed with South Park, too!
> Also, an obsession with old CN cartoons... it will never fade.



ahhh yeah!!!! somebody to obsess with over SP!!!!


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

*cringes*
I hate cartoons..
they make your brain ooze out of your ears..
At least most animes have a plot smh


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

guardians of the galaxy


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 11, 2014)

Free!
And Animal Crossing, I guess. Really, my whole summer has been swimming anime and animal crossing.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 11, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Also, an obsession with old CN cartoons... it will never fade.



This. 

I still watch cartoons.  I'm never going to grow up!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Aug 11, 2014)

Animal Crossing. I just got New Leaf at the beginning of July.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 11, 2014)

iphones because i'm getting one soon
used to be pikmin, still kinda is


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 11, 2014)

Big Boss. 

I'm not even kidding. I'm pretty sure 1/3rd of my brain is dedicated to Big Boss and how unfairly attractive a videogame character is. I can't wait to see him in MGS5 because all he ever does is get hotter and I want to watch him brutally slaughter people because that's apparently what I'm into these days. 

Hngh. 





Beary said:


> *cringes*
> I hate cartoons..
> they make your brain ooze out of your ears..
> At least most animes have a plot smh



Babe. Cartoons and anime are basically the same thing. :|c


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

This forum, currently.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 11, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Babe. Cartoons and anime are basically the same thing. :|c



basically
there's no real difference between cartoons and anime besides the country they're from


----------



## Beary (Aug 11, 2014)

Jawile said:


> basically
> there's no real difference between cartoons and anime besides the country they're from



I like things with plot, that aren't so stupid they make you doubt humanity.
Aka Spongebob. Me. No. Like.


of course if you do like it I have nothing against you


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 11, 2014)

Geeky stuff. How I will probably be getting the iPhone 6 when it comes out, and iOS 8!! 

Oh and this song: http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/194366

Yes I know the site is weird for music (well in my opinion) but i heard the song in the background of a YouTube video and they linked 
to the song and I was like ERMEHGERD.


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 12, 2014)

One Piece and how much I don't ship Gajeel x Levy.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 12, 2014)

My current obsession is my forever obsession: BBC Sherlock. Although the ACD canon is pretty strong too ~


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 12, 2014)

Right now I'm kinda phasing out of my Animal Crossing obsession and I'm getting all hyped up for Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire. Why does November have to be so far away? D:


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Right now I'm kinda phasing out of my Animal Crossing obsession and I'm getting all hyped up for Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire. Why does November have to be so far away? D:



We both have waiting to do. My birthday is in November xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul and Tsukiyama Shuu. Both are just my type, if you get my meaning ohohoho.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 12, 2014)

Currently really into playing my pokemon x and y games over and over.
Also just recently got heavily back into neopets.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 12, 2014)

Spaaaaaaace.

Though that'll always be my obsession.


----------



## SableShy (Aug 12, 2014)

Beary said:


> I like things with plot, that aren't so stupid they make you doubt humanity.
> Aka Spongebob. Me. No. Like.
> 
> 
> of course if you do like it I have nothing against you



To be fair, there are definitely some anime with no plot that are so stupid they make you doubt humanity. Shin-chan off the top of my head. Don't get me wrong I like those kind of shows, but they're still undeniably stupid.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

Horror rpg games like corpse party and of course ac.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

Still Big Boss. 

I can't deal with it. I won't deal with it. My first fictional mancrush in over a decade and it's this f*ing dorkwad : 







someone help


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Tumblr gifs help.


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Aug 12, 2014)

Playing piano- I literally haven't done anything besides ACNL and playing piano for days now. I'm preparing for a competition and obsessed with being perfect.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 12, 2014)

jazzy_jamie said:


> Playing piano- I literally haven't done anything besides ACNL and playing piano for days now. I'm preparing for a competition and obsessed with being perfect.



Good luck!


----------



## Beary (Aug 12, 2014)

ATTACK ON TITAN.
I LUV IIIIIT.


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 12, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul, Assassination Classroom, DOGS: Bullets & Carnage, Onepunch Man, Attack on Titan and Akame ga Kill. Yeah.


----------



## f11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Free! Eternal summe Zankyou no terror Gravity Falls


----------



## leenaby (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got into KPOP and I'm really loving the groups but EXO is standing out to me. I'm still trying to grasp the fandom but oh goodness, I just love the music and all these new terms and things and yeah. Thanks Kdramas! xD Still a newbie and unsure but learning...I guess.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Cosplaying <3


----------



## olivetree123 (Aug 13, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 13, 2014)

Girls Generation, Kpop in general.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 13, 2014)

avoiding spoilers of OR/AS

 it's not working ...


----------



## dulcet (Aug 13, 2014)

Danielle said:


> Girls Generation, Kpop in general.



yaaaaaaaaaasssssss


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

Danielle said:


> Girls Generation, Kpop in general.



OMG YESSSS
<3<3 my ice princess and taeyeon


----------



## Pirate (Aug 13, 2014)

...Mami Tomoe.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 13, 2014)

Farobi said:


> avoiding spoilers of OR/AS
> 
> it's not working ...



Oh God I tried to do that too, but I have like no self-restraint I'm like 'OOH new mega!' and off I go on all the forums...


----------



## cacticrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been very into musicals & drawing recently!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 13, 2014)

sojin said:


> yaaaaaaaaaasssssss





Swiftstream said:


> OMG YESSSS
> <3<3 my ice princess and taeyeon



Hello my soul mates.

I GOT TO SEE JESS AND TAE THE OTHER DAY AND IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL EXPERIENCE IN MY LIFE.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 13, 2014)

Danielle said:


> Hello my soul mates.
> 
> I GOT TO SEE JESS AND TAE THE OTHER DAY AND IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL EXPERIENCE IN MY LIFE.



god bless


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

Cloooothes. 

Ughhhh. I wanna look amazing is that too much to ask?


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Cloooothes.
> 
> Ughhhh. I wanna look amazing is that too much to ask?



For me it is. I'm sure you look fab, tho.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 13, 2014)

Danielle said:


> Hello my soul mates.
> 
> I GOT TO SEE JESS AND TAE THE OTHER DAY AND IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL EXPERIENCE IN MY LIFE.



You are so lucky ;o;


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

Alice said:


> For me it is. I'm sure you look fab, tho.



no u. 

I went thrift store shopping. This is what I mean by 'clothes'. I just want to put together something that doesn't look like a hobo.


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> no u.
> 
> I went thrift store shopping. This is what I mean by 'clothes'. I just want to put together something that doesn't look like a hobo.



I can kind of understand that, but at the same time, I can't anymore, you know? My life is at a point where I'm okay wearing comfort clothes in public. I don't wear pj pants because I don't like wearing anything that covers my legs. Even in the winter, at home, I wear shorts, whenever I can, where ever I can. I just wear longish white/black t-shirts. I probably look like a hobo to some people, but my clothes aren't dirty, i guess?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 13, 2014)

Sushi.
It's become a weekly thing now because this new-ish sushi joint opened down the street and the all you can eat rolls are around $10.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 13, 2014)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf and sketchbooks to draw in.

Can't live without 'em.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 13, 2014)

Alice said:


> I can kind of understand that, but at the same time, I can't anymore, you know? My life is at a point where I'm okay wearing comfort clothes in public. I don't wear pj pants because I don't like wearing anything that covers my legs. Even in the winter, at home, I wear shorts, whenever I can, where ever I can. I just wear longish white/black t-shirts. I probably look like a hobo to some people, but my clothes aren't dirty, i guess?



Eh. I think the new tattoo is bumping up my confidence a bit. It makes me feel awesome. 

I mean, I 'bum around' a lot, too. Especially in the summer. But sometimes I'm just like- I want to get cleaned up and nice for no real reason.


----------



## Flop (Aug 13, 2014)

SUPERNATURAL

I'm straight,  but mmmmm Jensen Ackles


----------



## Aradai (Aug 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> ATTACK ON TITAN.
> I LUV IIIIIT.


Welcome to the crew.


----------



## Alice (Aug 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Welcome to the crew.



the og crew, get ya levi on.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2014)

Fire Emblem Awakening as well as getting Gold on LoL


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 14, 2014)

Nature and birdwatching and acnl


----------



## f11 (Aug 15, 2014)

Anime.
Free
Zankyou no terror
And a few others.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 15, 2014)

Godus


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 15, 2014)

reading about torture devices

i mean

NOT reading about torture devices.

definitely not. i can't stop. some of them are so gruesome but some of them are like TAKE ME NOW


----------



## Aradai (Aug 15, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> reading about torture devices
> 
> i mean
> 
> ...



I went through that phase. I still am in it. Did you read about that plug they would fill with lead? That sends shivers down my spine, but I still read.


----------



## katiestown (Aug 15, 2014)

Candle-making is my current obsession~! I'm eager to try and imbed them into little teacups and make them various pastel colours and different scents. I think it'll turn out really cool because I also have a couple of tea trays to decorate them with. Also thinking of making macaron-shaped candles using a mold, but that seems so difficult atm so I might lay off xD


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I went through that phase. I still am in it. Did you read about that plug they would fill with lead? That sends shivers down my spine, but I still read.



I don't like the...messy stuff.

Half of it turns me on, though. Who knows.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking at Windows 7 laptops because I'm so sick of my Mac.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 15, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Looking at Windows 7 laptops because I'm so sick of my Mac.



wat


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 15, 2014)

Gilmore Girls. I'm on a Gilmore Girls marathon, and I just can't stop watching it. It's probably because I miss my boyfriend and want time to go by faster, so I'm spending all my extra time being glued to a screen.


----------



## cIementine (Aug 15, 2014)

*Pok?mon, Adventure time, and Nebulas. *


----------



## Wish (Aug 15, 2014)

peach milkshakes from chick fil a
baja blast from Taco Bell


I'm gonna cry when they remove these :C


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> wat



moral of the story. macs suck.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

HAIKYUU


----------



## rubyy (Aug 15, 2014)

kpop


----------



## hzl (Aug 15, 2014)

kygo's remixes


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 15, 2014)

I just caught up on Orange and WOW the most touching shoujo manga I've read so far. 
I LOVE IT. NEED MORE.


----------



## unravel (Aug 16, 2014)

GFX is love
GFX is life


----------



## Alice (Aug 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> GFX is love
> GFX is life



ALL OF THE GFX.


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

infographics (don't ask)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you


----------



## xxDianaxx (Aug 20, 2014)

School


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Super Sentai
Sailor Moon
Kamen Rider
The works..


----------



## KiloPatches (Aug 20, 2014)

Teavana: http://www.teavana.com
I absolutely LOVE tea
Lush: http://www.lush.ca
I absolutely LOVE taking baths


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Columbo. Columbo is all I care about anymore. lmao I don't know what I'll do when I get through all of them. (Though I'm still hoarding some episodes of Star Trek TOS I haven't seen yet)


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 20, 2014)

This certain cartoon is the only reason I turn on the television anymore.

Also the only reason why I ate a box of Peanut M&M's yesterday...


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been obsessed with Doctor Who ever since I started watching it a year ago.

Oh, and maybe Star Trek: The Original Series as well. Just started it.


----------



## Alice (Aug 20, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> you



Me? wow. This is all happening so fast!


----------



## Mrs. Spock (Aug 20, 2014)

skaro said:


> I've been obsessed with Doctor Who ever since I started watching it a year ago.
> 
> Oh, and maybe Star Trek: The Original Series as well. Just started it.



I've been pretty obsessed with Star Trek too. (As you can see)

I've also been watching like 3 movies a day lately. I've always been obsessed with movies but not _this_ much.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 20, 2014)

Voltage inc. games P:


----------



## azukitan (Aug 20, 2014)

ACNL and Visual Novels


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

Oldcatlady said:


> Voltage inc. games P:


Omg same! Currently reading Never look back Yori Story


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 20, 2014)

Apparently it's mythology combined with nitpicking right now. I don't think I'd let the second part of _The Hobbit_ movies live it down for showing Smaug as a wyvern when he's addressed to as a 'worm' in the books. Not that I dislike the movies, though- I love them nonetheless.

But I digress. Mythology, particularly dragons, is an age-old obsession of mine. It's enthralling know of such obscure creatures as adzes and yuki-onnae (I believe that's what they're called- if that's even its plural?) due to what research I've done.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Making pixel speech bubbles with a generator. I made 8 so far omfg


----------



## MistyBlue (Aug 20, 2014)

idk I guess i could ramble on about superhero movies and Marvel comic books for a while...


----------



## Improv (Aug 20, 2014)

this is going to sound super dork but i am obsessed with organizing evERYTHING in my life.

notebooks, binders, my desk, my room, my closet, etc.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 21, 2014)

Honestly? 

Honestly? 

I've been obsessed with blood and guts before I even realized that fascination had a name- _guro_. I'm not about hurting people or anything, and it would make me severely upset if I did hurt someone, but like- as a fantasy thing, I'm fine with it. I'm an adult. I can think about things without feeling compelled to do them, and I've got a grip on reality. 

Ain't no thang.


----------



## Aizu (Aug 21, 2014)

Playing League of Legends > - < I'm also a bit too obsessed with the anime Free!


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2014)

*erm, teenage girl mind;*
- THOR; Chris Hemsworth
- 5 seconds of Summer ; esp. Luke Hemmings //fans
- Puns


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 21, 2014)

Horror movies


----------



## dulcet (Aug 21, 2014)

watching vines


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 21, 2014)

sunflower said:


> *erm, teenage girl mind;*
> - THOR; Chris Hemsworth
> - 5 seconds of Summer ; esp. Luke Hemmings //fans
> - Puns



Luke is my fave. I love that giant.

- - - Post Merge - - -

tokyo ghoul manga. I can't stop reading it.


----------



## Alice (Sep 8, 2014)

poppet said:


> *erm, teenage girl mind;*
> - THOR; Chris Hemsworth
> - 5 seconds of Summer ; esp. Luke Hemmings //fans
> - Puns



mmm chris hemsworth


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm currently obsessed with this new necklace that I ordered. I haven't even gotten it yet and I'm already so dang excited!!!!

And I'm obsessed with getting a new New Leaf copy since my original has been lost for some time


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Sep 9, 2014)

THIS... JUST THIS 






Also, TF2, but that's not anything new~ Aaaaand Attack on Titan, also not new. And the best movie ever aka Gaurdians of the Galaxy ok <333


----------



## dulcet (Sep 9, 2014)

tokyo ghoul and gsnk


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have so many obsessions 

I'm eternally obsessed with Disney. Mostly the theme parks, but also the company/movies. The more obscure the fact the better. (Thank you Jack of The World According to Jack for fulfilling this need)

Currently, I'm obsessed with planning the interior design of my next apartment and fall fashion.

I'm also obsessed with crafting. Although I've yet to start knitting for the winter I'm pattern hoarding like mad. Same with cross-stitching patterns. I've been meaning to learn for so long and I keep finding more patterns I want to make <3


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 9, 2014)

Tales of Xillia 2. And Shulk.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2014)

Halloween and fall in general.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Sep 9, 2014)

＾ｓａｍｅ


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Sep 9, 2014)

Violet wands and electrical devices. Hnnnngh.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 9, 2014)

silky otokomae tofu *_*


----------



## Javocado (Sep 9, 2014)

Pokemon XY Anime :')


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

Sports are my obsession, especially hockey!!


----------

